# Break fluid level..pls help!



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

Guys, I was just checking out my car fluid levels, and when i removed breakfuild cap off, there is "NO FLUID".:willy: is this normal (does not seem to me)? please advise!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

sheekoGTO said:


> Guys, I was just checking out my car fluid levels, and when i removed breakfuild cap off, there is "NO FLUID".:willy: is this normal (does not seem to me)? please advise!


lol
That`s a rubber gasket/diaphragm, remove that whole rubber thing and reinsert it into the bottom of the cap. The fluid will be under that diaphragm.


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

Rukee said:


> lol
> That`s a rubber gasket/diaphragm, remove that whole rubber thing and reinsert it into the bottom of the cap. The fluid will be under that diaphragm.


LOL... :rofl: I just feel so silly... the fluid was underneath the diaphragm. Thanks for helping me out:cheers, otherwise i would have gone to dealer to find out why there is "NO Fluid"....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No problem, that was an easy one.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, sheeko,

When you remove the rubber gasket, you need to collapse
the two bellows hanging down. Just push them up to the 
bottom of the cap. They are there to help keep air out of
the system when the fluid level gets low.

Larry


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I reacted the same way and ran inside freaking out looking for my bottle of brake fluid. I couldn't find it and so I went back to looking at the car, contemplating running to Autozone. Then for some reason I decided to pull out the rubber gasket and realized it was at the proper level. Weird.


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Hi, sheeko,
> 
> When you remove the rubber gasket, you need to collapse
> the two bellows hanging down. Just push them up to the
> ...


I folded both bellows into the cap. Thanks Larry!:seeya:




TR GTO; said:


> I reacted the same way and ran inside freaking out looking for my bottle of brake fluid. I couldn't find it and so I went back to looking at the car, contemplating running to Autozone. Then for some reason I decided to pull out the rubber gasket and realized it was at the proper level. Weird.


I freaked out too, did not want to pull out the rubber gasket. I am glad, I posted on the fourm and got resolution right away.... Fourms are great arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve even seen people do what you did when you first removed the cap, but then fill the inside of that rubber gasket with brake fliud and put the cap back on. :rofl::lol:


----------



## ross.anderson (Apr 5, 2009)

Dope, I was so scared when I saw it low I went and bought some fluid and poured it into the rubber diaphram. Guess I'll have to clean that up tonight.


----------

